
Why are there so many plugs and sockets? - workrockin
https://www.iec.ch/worldplugs/why_so_many.htm
======
workrockin
Also a map of world plugs

[https://www.iec.ch/worldplugs/map.htm](https://www.iec.ch/worldplugs/map.htm)

And IEC standards

[https://www.iec.ch/worldplugs/iecstandards.htm](https://www.iec.ch/worldplugs/iecstandards.htm)

